# Sturgeon fishing on Escambia river



## CatHunter

We went up to Escambia river to day, for some sturgeon fishing, its that time of year when they migrate up the river, and let me tell u they are big any where from 100-300lbs we hooked 5 of them, with big game rod and reels 60lb test, had one roll at the side of the boat about 250-300lbs one took us under a log and broke us off and the hook slipped on all the others, but we did end up with one nice flathead.








ITS NOT OVER!! I WILL BE BACK FOR THEM


----------



## Gulflady

Nice catch there! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FishWalton

Sturgeon fishing, that's interesting. Never thought of trying to catch one. I was in the Choctawhatchee River yeterday near Cowford and had one about 3 ft long jump about 50 yards in front of the boat as I was moving along. 

Tell us a little on how to fish for them.


----------



## mike potter

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## CatHunter

first u have to have a spawning location, where there all stacked up, second u have to have rods and reels that can deal with the badest fish that swims in fresh water, and third its pretty simple we us ur basic sliding rig with a strong hook but not to large,, i don't want to miss any catfish that might be hungry, and for your bait as many worms as you can cram ontoo a hook, big ol fat worm ball they love it, they are protected so you have to catch them snap a few pictures and release them. good hunting:thumbsup:


----------



## FishWalton

Thanks for the info. We see them jumping here in the Choctawhatchee River from time to time. One day last year in a particular area they were jumping like crazy. They were loud. I thought this must be some darn big mullet. A bit later I moved and could see the area of all the racket and saw what they were. Will have to do some research on the spawning situation.


----------



## CatHunter

yea its a pretty amazing site to see a sew severel hundred pounds leaping from the water, especially when hes on the end of your line


----------



## FishWalton

Man! Great photos. Awesome!


----------



## Kingme

That is awesome!!!
I've been catching Tarpon in the bay for years, but this is something I have to try.
Thanks


----------



## prgault

so if you handle them (sturgeon) like tarpon, it is legal to target them?


----------



## CatHunter

you can target any thing, u just cant remove them from the water


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

Cat Hunter, you are the man! I would love to catch one of those things. I've heard the worm ball tactic before but have no idea where the fish would be located. I saw some guys catching them on TV. I think it was on the Monster Fish show. Amazing. I think they rated it the third hardest fighting fish out of their top 10 and the top two were monsters from saltwater, so that's gotta tell you something.


----------



## jcoss15

There are also some monsters on Yellow river...a buddy of mine caught a 60lber in Holt a few years ago on a plastic worm bass fishing. They will eat live bream from time to time also. Be careful don't let them jump in your boat they will destroy everything you got! If you do hang one hold on your gonna go for a ride!!!


----------



## CatHunter

Sturgeon said:


> Hello, all:
> 
> I am new to the forum. I am a student at the University of West Florida, and I'm requesting help with an article I'm writing about Gulf Sturgeon in the Escambia River. The story is a class assignment and will also appear on my blog.
> 
> I have never been lucky enough to see one of these fish myself, and I am trying to gather first-hand accounts from those who have.
> 
> I am also interested in learning more about the sturgeon fishery that used to exist in the river. (I know virtually nothing about this.)
> 
> I have typed out some questions below. Feel free to answer as many or few as you wish and to add any information you like. I'll appreciate any help you are able to give.
> 
> Also, if you are able to respond in the next day or two, I would be very grateful. I'm on a tight deadline, I'm afraid.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Are you from this area originally?
> How long have you fished the Escambia River?
> How many times have you seen sturgeon?
> Could you tell me the story of those experiences? Please provide as much detail as you are able - when, where, etc.
> When did you first see a sturgeon? And what was your reaction?
> If you were to try to explain what a sturgeon is to someone who had never seen or heard of it, how would you do so?
> Have you ever eaten sturgeon? If so, what was it like?
> If you are willing, please provide your full name and a phone number or alternative way to contact you. (I must have this information in order to use your stories in my article. It is my editor's way of ensuring I am not fabricating sources. Feel free to private message me with this information. Your information will be kept private. Thank you for your understanding.)
> 
> Again, thanks so much for your time and consideration.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> T.S. Strickland


After alot of research and fishing for them, I realize that I may have exaggerated their size in my first post, Now I would say the fish we was seeing and hooking would probably be on the 60-150lb class whoops

But I Will answer your questions gladly 

1:Born and raised 

2:I have been fishing Escambia river since a was a wii boy

3:I couldn't tell you how many sturgeon I have seen in my day, but I do know over the years their populations are rising. I have been back 3 times fishing for them, each time we hook 5 or 6 but no matter what we do we can not get these giant things to the boat with out them wrapping us around a log as they try and spool us down river.Just pure power, But I know exactly where and when they spawn.

4:Their is a fishing report on the story

5:I would explain a sturgeon as a prehistorical gentle giant that lives in our local water ways, with armored plates on his back and a desire to leap out of the water for some reason.

6: The first time I saw a sturgeon I thought it was a giant catfish jumping, boy was I exited.

7:No I have never eaten a sturgeon and since they are a protected specie I never will.

8: I will pm u my info


----------



## stargazer

Yes it is illegal to target them. Looks like you didnt know that.


----------



## CatHunter

They are are very interesting fish, its still a very seldom targeted fish around here.


----------



## knowphish

Several years ago, the wife and I went to the Pacific Northwest for vacation. I had to do the Sturgeon thang!!!!! We went and fished the Willamette (sp) River. 1 hour into the trip I hooked and landed a 8' foot, 350# Sturgeon! The measurement was accurate, the guide estimated the weight. It was on my bucket list to catch a fish bigger than me. That has been accomplished, in fresh water!!! The are definitely BADA$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING

When I was a kid my father and I would catch sturgeon in escambia bay and river,and yes we ate them.It was legal then, and yes they were delicious! There is no other fish that taste anything like it, sturgeon have a very unique flavor and texture.There meat isn"t what nearly did them in, it was there eggs (AKA) caviar. Sturgeon hunters used to travel from river system to river system setting trotlines and nets for them. They would catch them then tie there tthere tails to an innertube and tie the tube to a tree on the shore. They would put 3 or 4 fish to the tube, and they had lots of tubes . When they got enough for a truck load they would collect there fish and haul them to market, and repeat the process over and over until they would wipe out an area , and move to another river. The fish themselves sold for very little, there eggs however sold for top dollar. Sad but true !


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

This post is like starting a thread titled "Sailfish from the Pier!!", then putting a picture up of a bonito! We need pictures!! Come on Cathunter, i know you can get one boatside. Good luck!


----------



## CatHunter

I cant target them until August, they are to spread out most of the year but in august they gather in schools by the dozens in certain areas kinda like tarpon.


----------



## barefoot

Here's what the state has to say about it..

*68B-15.001 Sturgeon, Statewide.*
(1) No person, firm or corporation shall take, kill, disturb, mutilate, molest, harass or destroy any sturgeon of the species Acipenser oxyrhynchus, unless by accident in the course of normal fishing activities. Any sturgeon accidently caught shall be returned unharmed to the water immediately.

What size hook were you using?


----------



## skiff89_jr

This past July i was kayaking on the choctawhatchee river just south of the the junction in Geneva, Alabama. Suddenly out of no where a HUGE sturgeon jumps out of the water RIGHT beside me. I freaked out. I don't know how i didn't flip that yak lol.


----------



## KingKevin

CatHunter said:


> I cant target them until August, they are to spread out most of the year but in august they gather in schools by the dozens in certain areas kinda like tarpon.


Still dont get it, do you? Maybe FWC can explain it to you.


----------



## Seatmech86

He meant accidently target them.:whistling:

I would tread softly though CatHunter, don't forget the DinoGar episode.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f40/found-dinosaur-92312/


----------



## jcoss15

KingKevin said:


> Still dont get it, do you? Maybe FWC can explain it to you.


Well you can catch them basically the same way you catch flatheads or channel cat maybe just a little different bait; but there is no way for the FWC to know if your "targeting" them....so catch away cathunter just snap a pic and release and your good to go.:thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter

KingKevin said:


> Still dont get it, do you? Maybe FWC can explain it to you.



Whoops:001_huh: I didn't know that they could actually try and stop people from fishing for a fish, as long as it was released unharmed.

"Goliath groupers are federally protected" I watch them catch"em on TV all the time even bringing them in the boat, and I know the law is they can not be brought out of the water.

Sounds like that would be a problem if taken to court over was it intentional or accidental.

With so much fancy litigation behind it I think Ill just keep fishing for my cats. 

Oh and one more thing Kevin, why do you keep deleting your account and making new ones? Thats what I don't get


----------



## barefoot

Hey cathunter...

Yep, I watch the same thing w/ the grouper. just wanted you to know what the reg's said...I remember seeing sturgeon as a kid fishing w/ dad on yellow river. Never hooked one but I'm sure it's like dragging a mule thru redclay mud.


----------



## knowphish

barefoot said:


> Hey cathunter...
> 
> Yep, I watch the same thing w/ the grouper. just wanted you to know what the reg's said...I remember seeing sturgeon as a kid fishing w/ dad on yellow river. Never hooked one but I'm sure it's like dragging a mule thru redclay mud.


 
Not at all!! If you've ever caught one, you would say they are more Tarpon-like!! They run and jump with the best of them. Not for the faint of heart!!!


----------



## osborne311

Cat great post. I know there are seasons up north for sturgeon. Is there no season at all down here? 

As for the other points on here. People target Goliath as he said and even make tv shows about it. Of course they are catch and release. Same with sharks and most of the sharks they catch are protected - still, they target them on film and catch and release.

How can fishing for sturgeon be any different?

btw - sturgeon morph a bit body wise depending on age and type of water. I have never ran into one since moving to FL but if they are anything like the ones up north if you do happen to hook one watch those side plates when you are releasing it. Like razor blades.


----------



## barefoot

Wow...what a blast. Would normal saltwater gear work?


----------



## grace539

To whom it may concern:

After reviewing the postings I want to provide some information that will keep people out of trouble. 

I am an Agent with the U. S. Fish and Wildlife Service at the Alabama Field Office, in Daphne, AL. The Gulf Sturgeon is protected by the Endangered Species Act (ESA) and has been listed as Threatened since September 1991. Under the ESA it is illegal to *take* Gulf Sturgeon. The definition of take under ESA is listed below. 

*The term ‘‘take’’ means to harass, harm, pursue, hunt,*
*shoot, wound, kill, trap, capture, or collect, or to attempt to engage*
*in any such conduct.*
According to the ESA, anyone engaged in the act of snagging or catching a Gulf Sturgeon even if they plan on releasing the fish, is guilty of taking an Endangered Species, and will be punished under Federal law. The Gulf Sturgeon should be left alone at all cost. 
Signs are posted at most boat launch locations in the area requesting that boaters contact the U. S. Fish and Wildlife Service to report sightings. We would appreciate you report all Gulf Sturgeon sightings to the number on the sign but, please do not attempt to catch them.
Any questions about the Endangered Species Act or the Gulf Sturgeon please call;
Donnie Grace
Special Agent
U. S. Fish and Wildlife Service
Office of Law Enforcement
1208-B Main Street
Daphne, Alabama 36526
Office 251-441-5787/Fax 251-441-5788


----------



## hsiF deR

grace539 said:


> To whom it may concern:
> 
> After reviewing the postings I want to provide some information that will keep people out of trouble.
> 
> I am an Agent with the U. S. Fish and Wildlife Service at the Alabama Field Office, in Daphne, AL. The Gulf Sturgeon is protected by the Endangered Species Act (ESA) and has been listed as Threatened since September 1991. Under the ESA it is illegal to *take* Gulf Sturgeon. The definition of take under ESA is listed below.
> 
> *The term ‘‘take’’ means to harass, harm, pursue, hunt,*
> *shoot, wound, kill, trap, capture, or collect, or to attempt to engage*
> *in any such conduct.*
> According to the ESA, anyone engaged in the act of snagging or catching a Gulf Sturgeon even if they plan on releasing the fish, is guilty of taking an Endangered Species, and will be punished under Federal law. The Gulf Sturgeon should be left alone at all cost.
> Signs are posted at most boat launch locations in the area requesting that boaters contact the U. S. Fish and Wildlife Service to report sightings. We would appreciate you report all Gulf Sturgeon sightings to the number on the sign but, please do not attempt to catch them.
> Any questions about the Endangered Species Act or the Gulf Sturgeon please call;
> Donnie Grace
> Special Agent
> U. S. Fish and Wildlife Service
> Office of Law Enforcement
> 1208-B Main Street
> Daphne, Alabama 36526
> Office 251-441-5787/Fax 251-441-5788


Thanks for the clarification. Can you speak to the jewfish regulations? Are they not also considered endangered? Also, what about the sawtooth?


----------



## river_roach

I can just see CatHunter now on TV with the Bad Boys Bad boys whatcha gonna do song playing in the background as he has a nice sturgeon pulled boat side. Officer Grace will be explaining the fine art of law enforcement the way CatHunter explains the fine art of catfishing.


----------



## minkmaster

Unless you guided for sturgeon fishing, intent would be hard to prove because those big flathead hang right with those monster sturgeon almost intermingled with them. Its not Cathunters fault if they take his bait and he has to release it. We have sturgeon up here in the Mississippi River and you can keep certain kinds. I was never big on letting the game warden id which of the species I caught so I throw them back. I normally catch them while targeting walleye and sauger.


----------



## MrFish

minkmaster said:


> Unless you guided for sturgeon fishing, intent would be hard to prove because those big flathead hang right with those monster sturgeon almost intermingled with them. Its not Cathunters fault if they take his bait and he has to release it.


I believe Agent Grace has established intent with this thread.


----------



## minkmaster

So I guess Cathunter is screwed if he accidentally or purposely catches a sturgeon and releases it.


----------



## jcoss15

can you really help what takes your bait when fishing....I don't think so.


----------



## CatHunter

minkmaster said:


> So I guess Cathunter is screwed if he accidentally or purposely catches a sturgeon and releases it.


Its only okay to catch them using gill nets, or to be fresh out of college and work for the state.


----------



## basnbud

don't you know...it's the govenernment.....do as I say, not as I do !


----------

